# Documentation for Echo Complete vs Limited



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what documentation is required for a complete Echo Exam? Or even where I can find this information?
Thank You


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 17, 2010)

*documentation for echo*

Yes look up  93306 cpt code and read the information before the code. IT will tell you what a "complete" echo consist of.

R & L ventricle
R & L atrium
All three valves ( mitral,aortic,tricuspid)
 pericardium
and ajacent portions of the aorta

Doppler and colorflow-----must mention and should provide information reguarding intracardiac blood flow and hemodynamics.

It also tells what limited is.

Hope this helps!


----------

